# Stunning Revelation



## ƒish (Oct 2, 2006)

D:

I don't know if anyone else has thought of this, i mean, it's in plain sight, and i'm sure someone else has said it somewhere... but i've never heard it and i just thought of it myself.


We're all wondering what the Mii will be used for... there's only a couple games that have been decided to support the feature, and to my knowledge Animal Crossing isn't one of them... yet... I'd have to say that the Mii feature would fit animal crossing perfectly, everyone has been whining about how they couldn't get the guy they wanted, well, now you can, this feature would work hand in hand, and i totally bet thats what they designed it for in the first place, then decided to spread it everywhere.


anyone agree... not-so agree... whatever, discuss... i just felt like telling you all i feel smart. >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2006)

I think it would work well with ACWii and it would be cool, but I'm going to make a prediction and say that it won't be a feature with it.  That's just what I think.


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2006)

I'd GREATLY prefer no Mii's in AC Wii.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> I'd GREATLY prefer no Mii's in AC Wii.


 Well that type of character would be weird in AC... but I think fish means the concept of the Miis... or whatever...


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Well that type of character would be weird in AC...


 That my man, is my point.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As I said, I think fish means that it would be the Mii concept, not nesacarily the Mii character.


----------



## ƒish (Oct 2, 2006)

It'd be more like the Mii face, except some things would be taken off, like glasses and such, so that you can accessorize it in game, the mii itself would look gross. D:


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 3, 2006)

Meh... I don't like the Mii character at all in AC.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 3, 2006)

Funnily enough, I was thinking about this just a week or so ago.

In theory, it might seem like a stunning idea, but in actuality, I think that the Miis won't really fit the world of Animal Crossing...  At least, that "AC homey feeling" will most likely be gone, and I definitely wouldn't want that.


----------



## ƒish (Oct 3, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Funnily enough, I was thinking about this just a week or so ago.
> 
> In theory, it might seem like a stunning idea, but in actuality, I think that the Miis won't really fit the world of Animal Crossing...  At least, that "AC homey feeling" will most likely be gone, and I definitely wouldn't want that.


 They'd obviously have an addonset to make it look like an animal crossing guy, you're not going to have some fugly head in there, the mii's dont look exactly like that in any game they go in, it can be changed to fit different games, i wouldn't be suprised if the mii's you're seeing are just for Wii Sports, and you can unlock new mii's whenever you get a new game that supports them.


----------



## sunate (Oct 4, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## SL92 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd like it if they just took the face, because it would really subtact from the animal crossing-ness.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 18, 2006)

sunate said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Oct 18, 2006)

they may have the face with addon sets, or, they may just imploy t he same idea in ACWii, where u can design ur own character.


----------



## Max (Nov 12, 2006)

Isnt the DS and Wii able to connect to each other? Then maybe you could upload you ACWW character to the Wii using Tag mode


----------

